# WARNING: Lonely Senior Women Scammed by "Catfish" on Dating Sites!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2014)

Watched another Dr. Phil show today that had two women who were scammed by men from other countries on dating sites like Match.com.  One was a 63 year old woman, who was completely in love with her internet boyfriend, although she had never met him.

Stories from him encouraged her to send over $60,000 in cash to him in Ghanda.  He alleged he was in the service, and had excuse after excuse as to why he needed her to send him money.  The photos he was using as his identity were stolen from a man who had died years ago. 

 In the show, Dr. Phil showed her that this person was on over 20 other websites, playing on lonely senior women's emotions, and scamming them out of money.  Turned out this was a 16 year old kid.  There are places in the world that have internet 'cafes', where men and children sit at computers, and do this to gain money.  

I can't blame those in other countries to do things they learn to survive and get money for themselves.  It's unfortunate that they have to stoop to doing underhanded things like this.  The more I hear of stories like this, I can blame the victims more. 

 How can these American women trust someone so completely that they've only met online?  Why are they so clueless that the will send thousands of dollars, this case she sent the cash in cereal boxes, to a foreign country, to someone she didn't know?  Sending that cash could have put her in jail and fined heavily for breaking the law.  I'm not even trusting enough to use these dating sites....definitely would be a red flag if the guy I was corresponding with started asking for money.  http://www.drphil.com/shows/show/2057


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm a 6'3" SEAL with rippling muscles currently located in the East Indian ocean, on a life-or-death mission, and I need $7.342.84 for ammunition to take back a hijacked Hoveround. I'm single and have a T-level of 1,472. I can do push-ups without using my hands.

Ladies - any interest? 

Yours in Matrimonial Bliss,
Sifu Phil "Catfish" Counselor


----------



## Casper (Jan 3, 2014)

_*Sounds like just what I'm looking for.....I'm hooked.......just tell me where to send it.....
*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*Sounds like just what I'm looking for.....I'm hooked.......just tell me where to send it.....
> View attachment 4199*_



Be putting the used, non-sequential serial numbered $10, $20 an $50 bills into a a a box of Weet-Bix and be sending by personal courier too:

P.O.Box 1313
Victoria Station RD#1
Catfish Springs, FL 32184

... and thanks you. I am for to be happy with marriaging you soonest! Perhaps we bee halfing little 1's, hey? 

Yor Beetrothed Husban,

Phil Counselor


----------



## Casper (Jan 3, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Be putting the used, non-sequential serial numbered $10, $20 an $50 bills into a a a box of Weet-Bix and be sending by personal courier too:
> 
> P.O.Box 1313
> Victoria Station RD#1
> ...



_*You are sooo BAD Phil.....*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 3, 2014)

_OMG don't tell me i am too late to send some money to you, you sound so manly , hey Casper how come you get all the good ones, and he hasn't even seem me yet, i'm 5'9 slim build very attractive with blonde hair, i'm dying to meet you  Sifu, here's a photo of me which i'm sure will delight you_


----------



## Casper (Jan 3, 2014)

_*Jilly......he sounds like he could take on more than one at a time.....layful:

His fantastic grasp of the English language with lure in many more I'm sure....

:wink:

*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 3, 2014)

_Oh i hope so Casper he sounds like such a catch_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

Their is room for multipul manys, ladies! 

I have menny expensives in beeing SEAL, sew u eech make the contribute, hey? 

This am bee my picchure -



and this - 



Wee meat on beech, make waves, hey?  HAHAHAHA! 

Yor bestest mens,
Catfish


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

That is oK, mi astralasian frend! it is yor lost HAHAHAHA! 

Can you still be of the senting of the munies?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 3, 2014)

_Ooh Phil that is a nice six pack there, OMG i'm hot to trot _


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

Heeeey, baby! It's your own and truly King, come to make an honest woman of ya'! 

Oh, rocka' muh soul, 'pon th' bosom of Abraham ... 

Hey! Now listen up here, baaay -bee! Your King is hurtin', he's hurtin' bad, iffin' ya' know what I mean! He's blue, 'cause he ain't had no vittles in SO long! I'm a-wastin' away tuh nuthin'!

Iffin' you could send a few greenbacks, some moolah, I'm sure I could whip up a few peanut-butter-and-Fluff sammiches, iffin' ya know what I mean!

Your King,
Elvis


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 3, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> No sorry, Elvis is very high maintenance.



He sure is with all those hamburgers he likes to eat haha among other things


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Ooh Phil that is a nice six pack there, OMG i'm hot to trot _



I am of thancking you, my own Killaroo! I werk hard to look gud 4 u! Much munies costed on jims and skis! 

Send to me yor veri own picchure? So I can sea it b4 i go to my sleepiness?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 3, 2014)

_You no speaka da english too well Phil, if you look below at one of my posts # 6, you will see my bewdiful face just waiting for ya to admire it, only a head shot as i am bashful. By the way who is Jim??_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _You no speaka da english too well Phil, if you look below at one of my posts # 6, you will see my bewdiful face just waiting for ya to admire it, only a head shot as i am bashful. By the way who is Jim??_



Jim is be plaice wear all manly men swet and werk-up - i go to Bodinka Jim, lift wates, run and doing the jumps.

I be thanking of yoo when I jumps! :love_heart:



Diwundrin said:


> *Warning ladies*!!!  Catfish is doing Elvis impersonations and his costs could rise accordingly.
> Keep enough for your rent tucked away in your knickers and only send him cheques via Western Union, safer that way.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/money...et-western-union/story-fn3hskur-1226067667681



Oh, bay-bee, money is jes' a _thang_, ya' know what I'm-a sayin'? 

You ain't nuthin' but a hound-dog, cryin' all the time ...

Bay-bee, ambition is a dream with a V-8 engine, and I've got a full tank! Ya' see, bay-bee, I'm not a-_tryin'_ ta be sexy - it's jes' the way I express muhself when I'm a-_near_ ya'!

Shake, rattle and roll ... 

An' don' y'all be believin' that hog-wash 'bout the Western Union, now - they be a _mighty_ fine institution! 

Your Blue Suede Lover-Boy,
Elvis

P.S. - I'ma still hungry, bay-bee ... won't ya please, please, please send me some green?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 3, 2014)

_Oh thanks Di , i would have used Western union anyway.
 Phil i have a confession to make to you, i put a picture up on post #6 that's not really me as i was nervous but after reading your heart warming posts i realise you are a genuine man { with big muscles i might add} please don't be upset with me as i will send you lots of munnies, i have included a real pic of me below_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

Now THAT'S what I'ma TALKIN' 'bout, bay-bee!

...

I meen, yer constinance is veery fine, my Willaroo! Is it custum in yor countries to weer littel bird egs on yor nek? Is nice, no meening insalt - just no wimmens doo these in Eest Indean oshun countries.

I am runt out of bullits, hav no munies for mor - last nite i keel twentee emenies with rustee blaid frum law-mower! Pleese send munries most rip-rap!

Catfish


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Well yes, the dogs are  barking at this one, that's for sure 'n certain.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just sooo disappointed that you can't be more honest and forthright about your circumstances, you know, like my Elvis is.



Oh, bay-bee, bay-bee, iffin' ya only KNEW muh circumstances! I thought I'd-a be sparin' ya th' heartache. 

Iffin' truth be told, I'ma down tuh muh last jar o' peanut-butter; th' pickles were gone last week, and the bananas and bacon are jes' a memory for me now. Ain't nuthin' in God's little green acre as good as a peanut butter, banana and bacon sammich, I tell you!

Peanut butter is so good,
Bananas, bacon too
Oh, my darlin' sammich fine
I truly love you

Bay-bee, lemme' tell ya' - I hate tuh be a-beggin', but iffin' ya don' send me some filthy lucre soon I'll be a-wastin' away tuh nuthin'! You'll be able tuh hug me with yore thumb 'n' index finger! 

Please, bay-bee, _please_ ... deliver me ... _deliver_ me ... deliver me that money!

Your Skinny Hound Dawg,
Elvs (See? My I's have sunken!)


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 3, 2014)

_Phil my dear they are pearls draped around my neck, they come from Oysters obviously where you live the only small things you see are bullets.
How long have you been runt out of bullets Phil, and my that can be dangerous using a mower blade to do way with the enemy, you could end up with tetanus. Wait for munnies then you won't be runt out of them.
             I really do need to ask something Phil, if i send you this munny what's in it for me??_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

My Zillaroo, wen i cum out of war i make haste to embrace yor chesties. Wee wil be husban and wimmen, becaws wee wil bee marred. 

I am lusting yoo muchly! :love_heart:

Wen we ar not in the publix yoo may runn yor hands on my abominibles - that would be in giving the plesure, of witch i am shure!

Yor soon husban,
Elv-

Catfish


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

... the scary part of all this is that I'm thinking I have a new career staring me in the face ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 3, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> My Zillaroo, wen i cum out of war i make haste to embrace yor chesties. Wee wil be husban and wimmen, becaws wee wil bee marred.
> 
> I am lusting yoo muchly! :love_heart:
> 
> ...



My Zillaroo just up and had kittens, my you don't waste time when you see the woman you want who has the munnies for you, yo hot little devil you, and i'll be sure to take you up on the invite to run my hands on your abominibles, oh babe you really have got me going now Phew i need a cold drink or two.


 Tell me do you know this Elvis man who is be chatting up my friend Di, he is pretty full on isn't he, loves to eat junk as well, not like you with your jim and skis.


----------



## Casper (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote Phil........ the scary part of all this is that I'm thinking I have a new career staring me in the face ..._*



Funny that.......I was just thinking the same thing Phil......
You are very very good at this......
I especially like your "abominibles".....they sound sooo appealing.... *_ :bowknot:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> ... Tell me do you know this Elvis man who is be chatting up my friend Di, he is pretty full on isn't he, loves to eat junk as well, not like you with your jim and skis.



I will not bee knowing this elvis. Maybee he is elvs? Wee had elvs vizit during uSo show - funnee elvs HAHAHAHAHA!



but then elvs blow up BANGH! wen bum drop on staige. 

Sadlee, no munies heer for new staige - wee crie muchly.

Yor Tearful Freend,
Catflesh


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 4, 2014)

_Thank you so much for being so honest with me, after all i would hate to think you are impersonating Elvis to get munnies from Di, and it's not the funny little Elves she is talking to , it's Elvis come back for more Peanut Butter & jelly_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, I was wondering about a possible Alzheimer's connection as well, but dismissed it for the same reasons you did.

I'm going with the overpowering desire to find a mate as the clock runs out. Some senior women have learned life lessons and are on their guard, but I believe there is a significant demographic of those who are willing to do just about anything and pay any price to find what they're looking for. 

When I was in my early 20's in NYC and attending college I needed moolah, and the opportunity came along to join an escort agency. Basically I escorted older women around NY, showing them the sites, having dinner and going dancing, serving as a bodyguard while they shopped at the higher-end stores, etc.

No "ten-cents-a-dance" jokes, please. 

But what I learned was that many women were more than willing to pay outrageous fees just for companionship of the non-****** kind. Whether they had never been with a guy in their lives, or had had some bad experiences, or they just felt ignored as hubby attended his business meetings, they were reaching out for the human qualities of compassion and companionship. 

The prices were steep - not as bad as the ladies Dr. Phil interviewed, but still enough to give most pause - and surprisingly they were not all rich. Many were just your regular-everyday-middle-class types who had scrimped and saved for their big NY adventure. 

Just as lonely guys will drop $100 bills on an exotic dancer in the hopes of buying her attention, lonely women will do the equivalent with online suitors. 

Sad, but true.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, those Russian mail-order brides ... *swoon* ... 

Every third one is named Irina or some variation thereof, most of them have "adult children" (whatever THAT is! ) and they all wax rhapsodic about wanting to find an honest, caring, loving, manly man. 

I do my Catfish with them, but they still seem to ignore me ... 

Maybe I'll take up my Thai buddy's offer to move over there - he tells me it's a Paradise!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2017)

Another older woman scammed out of her money, sold her car and about to sell her house to give her money to a man in Egypt that she never met.  More with show video here.  I can't believe women who fall for this scam.  Do you know anyone who was scammed for their money online??



> Linda contacted the show because she believes that her sister,  Patsy, is being catfished by a guy named “John” who claims he’s in  Cairo, Egypt.
> 
> Linda says  that “John” instantly started asking Patsy for money, saying he was in a  bind! Patsy took the bait and has given “John” close to $75,000. Linda  is furious her sister has fallen into this trap and wants to prove that  this man isn’t the real deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 10, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Another older woman scammed out of her money, sold her car and about to sell her house to give her money to a man in Egypt that she never met.  More with show video here.  I can't believe women who fall for this scam.  Do you know anyone who was scammed for their money online??



Sorry, but I don't believe there's a cure for gullible. Even from the great Dr. Phil.


----------



## IKE (Oct 10, 2017)

Sadly there always have been and there always will be gullible people that will be taken advantage of by con men.


----------

